# Youngest Member



## mantiseater (Nov 11, 2013)

who is the youngest member on the forum? Right now i am 13 but I have been a member since 28 Sep 2011 And i started breeding mantises when i was six.


----------



## agent A (Nov 11, 2013)

i was 12 when i joined but now im 17

i wonder who the oldest member is...


----------



## sally (Nov 11, 2013)

agent A said:


> i was 12 when i joined but now im 17
> 
> i wonder who the oldest member is...


Me maybe....I remember seeing a member named Jack who was in their 80's.


----------



## aNisip (Nov 11, 2013)

PhilinYuma was up there ( a great guy, not just mantis guy)...


----------



## agent A (Nov 11, 2013)

sally said:


> Me maybe....I remember seeing a member named Jack who was in their 80's.


well angelofdeathzz used to have his age as 99 on his profile &lt;_&lt;


----------



## Extrememantid (Nov 11, 2013)

Haha i was 11 when I joined, now I'm almost 14


----------



## Rick (Nov 12, 2013)

Explains a lot..............


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 12, 2013)

haha, Rick does have a sens :tt2: e of humor! u go man!


----------



## brancsikia339 (Nov 13, 2013)

I was 12 when I joined, I'm 14 now and turning 15 in January


----------



## Extrememantid (Nov 14, 2013)

Rick said:


> Explains a lot..............


Ouch! Lol...


----------



## devetaki9 (Nov 18, 2013)

Hmmmm.... Not sure if it's a sense of humor or the inner sarcasm filter needs to be fixed.... Hahahahaa


----------



## Extrememantid (Nov 18, 2013)

Hahaha...


----------



## mantiseater (Nov 18, 2013)

How old were you guys when you started breeding mantises?


----------



## Extrememantid (Nov 18, 2013)

You sure you were six? I don't think a six year old could pull it off


----------



## MandellaMandy123 (Nov 18, 2013)

I've been raising mantises since age four (not kidding - my parents have pictures to prove it!) I started breeding at about 10.


----------



## Extrememantid (Nov 19, 2013)

I've been raising mantis since 8 years old and breeding since eleven


----------



## mantiseater (Nov 19, 2013)

WolfPuppy said:


> I've been raising mantises since age four (not kidding - my parents have pictures to prove it!) I started breeding at about 10.


I first got interested in them when I was 4 too because I had my own garden and one day I saw a mantis in it laying an egg. I remember that the next spring there was babies everywhere.


----------



## Extrememantid (Nov 20, 2013)

mantiseater said:


> I first got interested in them when I was 4 too because I had my own garden and one day I saw a mantis in it laying an egg. I remember that the next spring there was babies everywhere.


Still, six is a little young.. You sure you weren't more like 8 or 9? I don't think a six year old could know how mating mantids worked.


----------



## mantiseater (Nov 20, 2013)

Extrememantid said:


> Still, six is a little young.. You sure you weren't more like 8 or 9? I don't think a six year old could know how mating mantids worked.


I didn't actually breed them till I was about 9 and my dad helped me out a lot.


----------



## Extrememantid (Nov 20, 2013)

mantiseater said:


> I didn't actually breed them till I was about 9 and my dad helped me out a lot.


Then why did you write six? And does your dad know how to breed mantids?


----------



## mantiseater (Nov 20, 2013)

Extrememantid said:


> Then why did you write six? And does your dad know how to breed mantids?


He helped me feed them and he would buy them for me. I got him interested in them and once a year me and my dad go to Florida to hunt for mantids. My dad has a good eye for them.


----------



## Extrememantid (Nov 21, 2013)

He would buy the mantids? Okay, but you wrote you started breeding when you were six. Lol I'm just curious


----------



## mantiseater (Nov 21, 2013)

Extrememantid said:


> He would buy the mantids? Okay, but you wrote you started breeding when you were six.


My first mantises were Chinese my dad had bought me an ooth from insectlore.com


----------



## nirotorin (Nov 26, 2013)

I started breeding roaches when I was four. At 6 I was breeding tons of Jackson's chameleons, but definitely not mantids. In fact I was still getting bloodied up by the little/big devils whenever I caught them at that age.

Anyone know what species is big enough to draw blood, and can be found in Hawaii?


----------



## agent A (Nov 28, 2013)

nirotorin said:


> Anyone know what species is big enough to draw blood, and can be found in Hawaii?


ive had a pseudocreobotra wahlbergii draw blood before


----------



## Extrememantid (Nov 28, 2013)

mantiseater said:


> My first mantises were Chinese my dad had bought me an ooth from insectlore.com


But you didn't breed them at 6?


----------



## agent A (Nov 28, 2013)

Extrememantid said:


> But you didn't breed them at 6?


i think kids get breeding concepts pretty well even at that agethe first word i could spell out was penis :lol:


----------



## Extrememantid (Nov 28, 2013)

agent A said:


> i think kids get breeding concepts pretty well even at that age
> 
> the first word i could spell out was penis :lol:


Hahaha yes, but with humans. Mantids are different, there can be quite a few complications. Lol :lol:


----------



## nirotorin (Dec 3, 2013)

Yeah I think adults have enough trouble breeding them. What with the cannibalism, and all.


----------

